# Choosing a new snowblower



## bgg1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello all, 
I'm new to this forum but I see a lot of good info here, and was hoping for some advice. 
After some research last season I decided on getting an Ariens, but wasn't quite sure which model. I live in Rockland County, NY, where officially our snowfall is about 30" a year, although I believe we've had significantly more almost every winter in the past 9 years. I have a large circular driveway (about 10 cars) with a gentle slope on one side. 
I was thinking initially of the Deluxe 30, but then the SHO and Platinums caught my eye. However, I have a few hundred in gift cards at Lowe's that I was hoping to use towards this purchase, but they have the Deluxe 30 for 1500 or the Platinum SHO 28 Rapidtrak for 2500. 
Given all that, I don't think the 28" is worth an extra grand, but is the 30" Deluxe a good option, or would I be better off picking up a 28 or 30 SHO elsewhere and use the Lowe's money for something else? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I like a 26" for the maneuverability even small driveways, 30" is bulky. Always get the largest engine.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

bgg1 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new to this forum but I see a lot of good info here, and was hoping for some advice.
> After some research last season I decided on getting an Ariens, but wasn't quite sure which model. I live in Rockland County, NY, where officially our snowfall is about 30" a year, although I believe we've had significantly more almost every winter in the past 9 years. I have a large circular driveway (about 10 cars) with a gentle slope on one side.
> I was thinking initially of the Deluxe 30, but then the SHO and Platinums caught my eye. However, I have a few hundred in gift cards at Lowe's that I was hoping to use towards this purchase, but they have the Deluxe 30 for 1500 or the Platinum SHO 28 Rapidtrak for 2500.
> ...


Welcome to the Forum, Bgg. We have an excellent resource available here at the forum. 
It's called a 'search engine'.
Enter the term 'Deluxe 30' in the search engine. After you've read through those, enter '30 SHO'. Or '28 SHO', if you like.
You'll be reading the agglomerated knowledge and wisdom of many years research all day!
This is much better than just asking who is online now. You'll be able to view opinions and research conducted from many different members!
Also pay attention to the 'Recommended Reading' which often has great archival info!
There appears to be an abnormal mark-up in price between the 2 units you are considering, according to a quick search I just performed!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
sussex county nj here, if you ski here you 5 mins away


----------



## Groucho (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi there..Good for you you found this forum. After years and years of smaller blowers I decided to treat myself to the Ariens 28" Professional. 2,300 later and although it tosses lots of snow the Autoturn is horrible. I too have a circular drive and find myself wrestling it the whole turn. It is either engaged or not and I wish I never bought it. I called Ariens and after speaking to 3 people they wouldn't offer any help ot even a 34$ part to see if it worked. Ariens? NEVER AGAIN...I'll buy a Cub Cadet next time


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

All my years, I have used both the 24 inch and the 26 inch here in CT. I also used to do driveways, loading and unloading them of a trailer. Either one works just fine for me in all conditions. My beast for the heavy stuff is my 7101 Yardman, circa 1970, which will get put in my rotation tomorrow, since I will be doing 2 other additional double driveways.

I have never owned a 28 or 30 inch, but would well imagine it would be to much for the average user, unless of course you had a 1200 foot driveway or a small parking lot. I feel the 26 inch, in my opinion, is more than enough.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome, glad you are researching your snow blower purchase, it will help to hopefully get you the right snow blower for your needs.

I have a large U shaped gravel driveway probably 2 to 3 times larger than yours, and average 130" of snow annually.

The Rapidtrak (tracked machine) is a completely different animal than the Deluxe series, thus the big price difference.

I think for your situation the deluxe 30 will meet your needs, although if $$ is not a concern a bigger engine is always better .

I have a Deluxe 28 SHO it is a great machine and is all the machine I need. Another Ariens to consider is the Platinum 24 SHO, little more nimble, fantastic power and less storage space required.
The auto turn works flawlessly for me and I highly recommend it. The 28" and 30" machines are heavier, but auto turn really takes a lot of the physical effort out of snow blowing.

You should also check out the 8/28 and 9/28 Toro machines, they are good machines and seem to be priced a little more aggressively this year.

I would recommend going to a dealer (not big box) and try the different machines out, see what you like and don't like about each, see what the dealer recommends. 

Good luck with your search, hopefully you will be able to locate your pick, I imagine stock is starting to get low right now.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL, the lawnmowers will be in the dealers next month no doubt ....


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

bgg1 said:


> I have a few hundred in gift cards at Lowe's that I was hoping to use towards this purchase,


had a similar with HDepot gift cards a year back, ended up w/ a Deluxe 28 that leaked oil everywhere, plus it felt way underpowered.

Long story short, got rid of that & ended up w/ a 30 Platinum 414 from a Dealer.

I did notice Lowes carrying the 306 engine this year, they did not last year. I am not an Ariens expert, but worth researching here for reviews.

From reading this board, buy sooner rather than later else all the better items sell out and you're left with whats left.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Ariens-Del...teering-Headlight-s-Heated-Handles/1000102383


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF bgg1











bgg1 said:


> Given all that, I don't think the 28" is worth an extra grand, but is the 30" Deluxe a good option, or would I be better off picking up a 28 or 30 SHO elsewhere and use the Lowe's money for something else?


If it's not much of a slope I think a wheeled machine would do just fine. As for going to Lowe's that depends on what kind of a deal you might find online or at a dealer or if you'd prefer to get something other than the Deluxe. 
IF ... you go with Lowe's, I'd recommend the Deluxe 30 because of the larger engine than the 28". https://www.lowes.com/pd/Ariens-Del...teering-Headlight-s-Heated-Handles/1000102383

I'd like to have the 414cc Platinum 30" myself. Ariens 921051 Platinum 30 SHO 30" 414cc Two-Stage Snow Blower
The deluxe is good with the 306cc but when you need more power it's nice to have it.

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Groucho











Groucho said:


> Hi there..Good for you you found this forum. After years and years of smaller blowers I decided to treat myself to the Ariens 28" Professional. 2,300 later and although it tosses lots of snow the Autoturn is horrible. I too have a circular drive and find myself wrestling it the whole turn. It is either engaged or not and I wish I never bought it. I called Ariens and after speaking to 3 people they wouldn't offer any help ot even a 34$ part to see if it worked. Ariens? NEVER AGAIN...I'll buy a Cub Cadet next time


Maybe starting a tread of your own and asking for help with your autoturn problem would be a step in the right direction. Seems most people with Ariens like their machines (Like me). 


.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I also live in the lower hudson valley area, I am very happy with my Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. As you know the SHO models are independent dealer only machines. Precision in Nanuet should have these or can get them. It sounds like you would benefit from a larger unit based on your driveway size. Unless your slope is steep the RapidTrak although a great machine is overkill for the area. Agree with others the Deluxe 28 is underpowered when working on the crucial plow pile left by the town. I also like Toro's Power Max HD machines they are also very good and should also be available at the same dealer and the big box. The Ariens Platinum series will offer the heated hand grips and a more intuitive chute control over Deluxe models. Good luck on your search!


----------



## MSP Paul (Dec 5, 2019)

Groucho said:


> Hi there..Good for you you found this forum. After years and years of smaller blowers I decided to treat myself to the Ariens 28" Professional. 2,300 later and although it tosses lots of snow the Autoturn is horrible. I too have a circular drive and find myself wrestling it the whole turn. It is either engaged or not and I wish I never bought it. I called Ariens and after speaking to 3 people they wouldn't offer any help ot even a 34$ part to see if it worked. Ariens? NEVER AGAIN...I'll buy a Cub Cadet next time


Ariens fixed the AutoTurn issue, current models the system works flawlessly. You can adjust the AutoTurn as well. Make sure the scraper bar is set properly as well as the skid shoes. Poly shoes help make the turn even easier.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

MSP Paul said:


> Ariens fixed the AutoTurn issue, current models the system works flawlessly.


That's been my experience with the Deluxe 24 as well. Gave it a good workout today, about 6" of heavy wet snow, did my driveway/sidewalk and three of the neighbors. No issues or problems at all.

All that said, I am meticulous about maintenance and that does make a difference.


----------



## bgg1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks all for the quick replies. I'll definitely be hitting up a local dealer for some guidance. As I'm doing some renovations at home I asked the contractor and he'll take my cards in lieu of the same amount of payment, so I no longer feel locked in to Lowe's.
Regarding size, I always assumed larger width equals faster cleaning time, but never really considered that it might be difficult to actually maneuver. That being said, it seems that dropping down a size while increasing the engine is the way to go. Would that be a fair assessment? For the record, a quick Google maps measurement gives roughly 2000 square feet of driveway that needs to be cleared, although that's definitely a low estimate -could be about 2500 when more accurately measured. This also does not include the few feet out from either end into the street that I must clear to avoid getting plowed in, and the additional few feet in the street near my mailbox if I want to continue to receive bills and junk mail during the winter. 
Are there any comparisons (either real world or mathematical) of speed to clear a certain area given different widths or engine sizes or both?
Thanks again


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome aboard. I have a Deluxe 28 and for the size driveway I have, it is absolutely fine. Would I prefer an SHO? Sure, but I got a very good deal on a 4 year old machine that was barely used. Regarding Auto-Turn, my 2015 is considered an early vintage machine which supposedly had problems and you can read about them via the search engine. I must say that I have NOT experienced any of the issues described. To be fair, I followed the instructions regarding adjustment to the letter, monitor the tire pressure (which I would've done regardless of which brand of machine I own) and purchased the poly shoes. Irrespective of what machine you decide to purchase, proper use and regular maintenance is key. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Groucho said:


> Hi there..Good for you you found this forum. After years and years of smaller blowers I decided to treat myself to the Ariens 28" Professional. 2,300 later and although it tosses lots of snow the Autoturn is horrible. I too have a circular drive and find myself wrestling it the whole turn. It is either engaged or not and I wish I never bought it. I called Ariens and after speaking to 3 people they wouldn't offer any help ot even a 34$ part to see if it worked. Ariens? NEVER AGAIN...I'll buy a Cub Cadet next time


This should help:
*Ariens Auto-Turn Adjustment*
Put that term in the search engine and you will even find videos on the issue!
As I was recently reminded myself, I admit.
Then, as I mentioned to Bgg, look at the 'Recommended Reading' below that thread.
It will have even more information!
But be aware of the dates those threads were posted.
Some are many years old and havent been responded to in years.
But sometimes the info in there can be exactly what you were looking for.
So, respectfully, DON'T start a thread yourself, as our erstwhile moderator has suggested, but avail yourself of DECADES of past experience by merely using the search engine function.
And, hey, Welcome to the Snowblower forum!


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

bgg1 said:


> Thanks all for the quick replies. I'll definitely be hitting up a local dealer for some guidance. As I'm doing some renovations at home I asked the contractor and he'll take my cards in lieu of the same amount of payment, so I no longer feel locked in to Lowe's.
> Regarding size, I always assumed larger width equals faster cleaning time, but never really considered that it might be difficult to actually maneuver. That being said, it seems that dropping down a size while increasing the engine is the way to go. Would that be a fair assessment? For the record, a quick Google maps measurement gives roughly 2000 square feet of driveway that needs to be cleared, although that's definitely a low estimate -could be about 2500 when more accurately measured. This also does not include the few feet out from either end into the street that I must clear to avoid getting plowed in, and the additional few feet in the street near my mailbox if I want to continue to receive bills and junk mail during the winter.
> Are there any comparisons (either real world or mathematical) of speed to clear a certain area given different widths or engine sizes or both?
> Thanks again



You can order the Ariens you want from Lowe's even if they don't normally carry it on the floor. I bought my 28" RapidTrak last year at Lowe's mainly because they have 10% military discount and 24 months 0% financing. It came in in under a week and I picked it up in the crate, took it home, and assembled it myself. No regrets. There really isn't too much to assemble them and you can take your time and do it right. Just an idea if you want to use Lowe's.


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

I am on LI, NY and bought a "dealer" model 28 SHO had it shipped in from out of state (much cheaper than local....unfortunately). This thing is a beast, it threw that last storm of wet, frozen, EOD crude with ease. All the neighbors troy-bilts were clogging every 20 feet. I was truly impressed with this blower...so glad I researched here and pulled the trigger. You will use those gift cards on plenty of other projects real soon.


----------



## bgg1 (Dec 16, 2020)

BNSFguy said:


> You can order the Ariens you want from Lowe's even if they don't normally carry it on the floor. I bought my 28" RapidTrak last year at Lowe's mainly because they have 10% military discount and 24 months 0% financing. It came in in under a week and I picked it up in the crate, took it home, and assembled it myself. No regrets. There really isn't too much to assemble them and you can take your time and do it right. Just an idea if you want to use Lowe's.


I've been negligent in my research due to a lack of snow, and just saw this post. Are you saying that Lowe's can get any model or only the ones they show on their site even if not available at the moment?


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

i use the deluxe 28” sho on a longish, circular driveway and it is a very good machine. Doesn’t clog with the heavy, wet snow and I have had no problems with auto turn and use it on uneven surfaces. I don’t find the 28” to be cumbersome at all and it is highly maneuverable. The center of mass on these blowers makes them very easy to tip back and move around, and it’s also why some people put a weight kit up front. . Good luck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

bgg1 said:


> I've been negligent in my research due to a lack of snow, and just saw this post. Are you saying that Lowe's can get any model or only the ones they show on their site even if not available at the moment?


IMHO your best bet is to call your local Lowe's and ask them. Ask for a manager and pose the question. If the person sounds doubtful you can always try the next closest Lowe's for a second opinion.


.


----------



## bgg1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Cardo111 said:


> I also live in the lower hudson valley area, I am very happy with my Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. As you know the SHO models are independent dealer only machines. Precision in Nanuet should have these or can get them. It sounds like you would benefit from a larger unit based on your driveway size. Unless your slope is steep the RapidTrak although a great machine is overkill for the area. Agree with others the Deluxe 28 is underpowered when working on the crucial plow pile left by the town. I also like Toro's Power Max HD machines they are also very good and should also be available at the same dealer and the big box. The Ariens Platinum series will offer the heated hand grips and a more intuitive chute control over Deluxe models. Good luck on your search!


I realize that this thread is a year old but in the end I never got around to buying a new snowblower lady year. I went to Precision today and mentioned that I was looking at the Ariens, either 28" or 30" and asked for recommendations. The gentleman working there (Ben) was steering me towards the Toro instead, claiming that it's a much better engine and build for the price. Specifically the PowerMax HD 1030. He said it most compares to the Ariens Platinum. It certainly looks like a nice machine, but I noticed and mentioned that the engine size on the Toro is smaller (302cc vs 414cc). He claimed the Toro will throw the snow further due to basin design and therefore the difference in engine size is irrelevant. Documentation on the websites say up to 49' for the Toro but up to 55' for the Ariens so not sure what he means. Also has a bunch of Toros still in stock and no Ariens, so I don't know if he was just trying to make a sale. On the other hand he did seem knowledgeable enough and I'm sure he'll be able to unload his stock soon enough without me, so I could just be paranoid. 
I'd appreciate any input you could give me about the models mentioned and/or the dealer to support or allay my doubts. 
Thanks


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

IMHO he was trying to move a machine he has in stock, and doesn't want to lose a sale. He knows he will probably not be able to get you an Ariens any time soon.

Can't blame him for trying to make a living, and the Toros are good machines which you should consider. I would call around and see if any other Ariens dealers have stock and go check them out also. This year with the seemingly limited supply of machines, you might have to settle for what is available, not what you actually want or place an order and probably not get it in time for this winter season.

I am calling BS on his statement regarding engine size and casting difference "He claimed the Toro will throw the snow further due to basin design and therefore the difference in engine size is irrelevant". As well as "claiming that it's a much better engine and build for the price". 

Everyone has an opinion which machine is better, mine is that Ariens are more robust, have better build quality and will move more snow faster than a comparable Toro.

Get eyes and hands on both makes and check out the controls, build quality, features etc.. Your opinion is the only one that matters when choosing your machine.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ziggy gave you some great advice there. I too prefer Ariens but Toro is also an excellent machine. A good dealer will let you demo machines out in the parking lot to really get a good feel for the controls and how it maneuvers. Personally I don't like the feel of the Toro quick stick for the chute control but you may think it's great and prefer that over the Ariens design. 

In the end as much as a dealer wants to help you out, they need your money to stay in business. Go with what feels right for you. Good luck with whatever purchase you make.


----------

